# Kodi's second Open Q!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

After more than 6months away from the agility ring, Kodi was a very good boy and earned his second Open Standard leg. One more to go!

Today, we're doing Open Jumpers. Cross your fingers for me, because he's not particularly fast!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That made me smile! Good boy Kodi!!! Cutest dog there <3 Sophie and I are cheering from the sidelines good luck today!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> That made me smile! Good boy Kodi!!! Cutest dog there <3 Sophie and I are cheering from the sidelines good luck today!


Thanks, Dee Dee! I'm a little nervous about it being so late in the day. I'm afraid he'll decided it's time for a nap rather than running fast!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow..Great job Kodi and Karen! So much fun to watch!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, Kodi and Karen! Dee Dee is right, Kodi had to be the cutest competitor there! I love his little triumphant spin at the end. :grin2:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Great job-Awesome team!:smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, today didn't go as well. It was late in the day, and he prefers Standard, with its contact obstacles. He started a bit reluctantly, but then was running well until... I turned my shoulders too soon and pulled him off the line. OH NO! Mr. Sensitive can't possibly go on once he's made a mistake!  (even if it was REALLY my mistake) When I saw that he was getting stuck, at least I remembered to go back to him and give him some pats, even thoug it NQ'd us. Then he was able to happily jump down the line out of the ring.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the videos!


----------



## HarmonyGrove (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow, that is great! GO, Kodi!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So fun to watch you two work together! I'm sure Kodi was the cutest bouncy boy there! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> So fun to watch you two work together! I'm sure Kodi was the cutest bouncy boy there! :biggrin1:


My obedience trainer always says it's always a good day when you go home with the best dog.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

I think you not only went home with the best dog, you went home with a happy dog who had no sense of failure. I think it is great how you quickly improvised for his sake. Way to go!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen I just got back from holidays and am seeing your agility videos. You and Kodi are what Ollie and I aspire to be. He looked great. Such a happy boy. I had to laugh at your comment about Kodi not being the fastest. I will dig out a video of Oliver and make you feel better about that. Oliver makes Kodi look like Speedy Gonzales. It has become a good laugh every time Ollie does a run at class, I tell everyone else have a coffee break while they wait for Ollie to complete the course, ha,ha. He does eventually make it though to a rousing applause from everyone.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I found a video Karen, this should give you a laugh. Ollie and I both need a lot more work. We do have fun though.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the video Karen! You and Kodi look like you are having a blast. My favorite obstacles are the weaves. It almost seems magical that he can pilot through them so effortlessly. Speed would only blur his beautiful coat from view. I like how he runs. I think he represents our companion breed quite well! Well done!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I found a video Karen, this should give you a laugh. Ollie and I both need a lot more work. We do have fun though.


He's adorable! Hopefully he'll get more enthusiastic as he understands it better. Kodi is actually quite fast in class, and CLEARLY enjoys it in that setting. He just gets overwhelmed by all the Border Collie and Sheltie noise at a trial, and tends to get anxious and shut down in that setting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Love the video Karen! You and Kodi look like you are having a blast. My favorite obstacles are the weaves. It almost seems magical that he can pilot through them so effortlessly. Speed would only blur his beautiful coat from view. I like how he runs. I think he represents our companion breed quite well! Well done!


Thanks, Karen! He actually LOVES doing his weaves, and can hit hard entrances that lots of other dogs miss. I can actually use the weaves as a reward for other things. He could speed up other places... like coming off the start line, but I don't think a little dog can do the weaves much faster!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Karen, you are very kind. I would love to know what is going through his little mind when he gets to a jump and just stands there. He knows what he is supposed to do and decides to just look at me for a minute or two and then something happens in his brain and he decides to do it. Sometimes it is obvious he has found a smell more interesting than the obstacle, but other times like in the video I just don't know why he does that. On the bridge and teeter totter he sometimes poses at the highest point just to survey the kingdom for a minute and then after he is satisfied with the view he moves on. It is kind of comical because everything is on Ollie time and he does love to go to class, but he takes everything at a leisurely pace. His easy going personality translates to how he does agility. Don't worry be happy and don't rush me. Ha, ha.


----------



## clasheljac2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Maria needs this, after I have my neck and back surgery I am going to try it. She is really smart and very fast. I took her to the doggie park set up and she did it all, so maybe she will like it.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky starts his first Agility Competition training class tomorrow night - I hope. It is raining cats and Havanese here right now and it is supposed to continue for the next four days (which is much needed). The training course is outdoors so rain will cancel the class. Keeping fingers crossed that rain will continue except for a short break tomorrow evening for an hour!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky, I sure hope you can start your agility class tomorrow, but if you can't, I know you'll be GRRRReat! when ever you DO start!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

That was awesome! I just love watching Kodi perform.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

I enjoyed all three videos. Kodi and Ollie are awesome.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Ricky, I sure hope you can start your agility class tomorrow, but if you can't, I know you'll be GRRRReat! when ever you DO start!


WELL...........we have thankfully been getting a lot of rain here, BUT everything is wet and muddy. All dog training and competitions are done outdoors here, SO our Agility Competition training class has been cancelled due to rain and mud. We are forecasted to have this rain through the end of the month. The class will be scheduled later subject to weather.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> WELL...........we have thankfully been getting a lot of rain here, BUT everything is wet and muddy. All dog training and competitions are done outdoors here, SO our Agility Competition training class has been cancelled due to rain and mud. We are forecasted to have this rain through the end of the month. The class will be scheduled later subject to weather.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Oh yuck. But I do know you need the rain, and I sure wouldn't want to have to clean up a Havanese who had been running agility in the mud!!!


----------

